# Orange Photography



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Went out for a drive earlier and got these few shots


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

impressive,
what camera did you use?


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Thankyou
All exterior images were taken with a Canon 400D with sigma 10-20 mm lens
interior pictures were taken with a 50mm f.18 lens


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice shots there, my wife has a 400D but hasnt got any good lenses for it yet just the kit lens.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the second shot. The last shot looks like it's got dust on the dash. :doublesho I'm just about to purchase the Sigma 10-20 4-5.6 tonight. I can't find any S/H cheaper than what I can get a new one for. So a new one it is.:thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics, really like the 2nd shot!


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Good stuff, I like dynamic colours... that said, the saturation doesn't look totally natural, just photoshopped? I'm pretty sure my 350D wouldn't directly deliver such colour.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Pictures are great love the composition of the first one!


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

voon said:


> Good stuff, I like dynamic colours... that said, the saturation doesn't look totally natural, just photoshopped? I'm pretty sure my 350D wouldn't directly deliver such colour.


The saturation has hardly been touched. I was very lucky with the light, couldn't believe the colours straight from camera


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

What was your exposure time? just out of interest.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I like the second shot. The last shot looks like it's got dust on the dash. :doublesho I'm just about to purchase the Sigma 10-20 4-5.6 tonight. I can't find any S/H cheaper than what I can get a new one for. So a new one it is.:thumb:


Have you checked out the London camera exchange?
I got mine new, second hand they were only £50 cheaper. Mine came from Bristol Cameras.

Yeah I noticed the dust afterwards


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

not bad at all. Maybe try turning the wheels, so that they're showing you the alloy itself, even for a static shot like the first two.

Bret


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

rich-hill said:


> The saturation has hardly been touched. I was very lucky with the light, couldn't believe the colours straight from camera


Yes ... I haven't realized the long shadows ... evening or late afternoonlight, to me the best for pictures


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice shots there mate! Very tasty. Few dust spots though.. but nice lighting and sky :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> not bad at all. Maybe try turning the wheels, so that they're showing you the alloy itself, even for a static shot like the first two.
> 
> Bret


I did try that to begin with but it disnt look quite right


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I just had a look at LCE. They can't do S/H for what I can get a new one either.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice shots indeed, the colours came out very well in them. The third one is probably my favourite :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

brilliant shots


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Thankyou all for the comments and feedback


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Matt B said:


> What was your exposure time? just out of interest.


I can't remember the exposure off hand. The photo data should tell you though. I'm on my iPhone so can't look it up at the moment.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

No worries. I'm just learning to take photo's and these really stand out. the detail and colours are great.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Matt B said:


> No worries. I'm just learning to take photo's and these really stand out. the detail and colours are great.


I was really lucky with the light, you can see by the length of shadow how low the sun was getting. 
What camera do you have? If it has a histogram viewer then after each picture check this until you get the correct exposure. That's all I did. Taking your pictures in RAW will also allow for most flexibility if you get expiate slightly wrong.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Updated image


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely shots. The first set of shots are really cool. The orange really pops in the pictures. You certainly hit right on for the light.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning ...:thumb:

#2 and #5 my fave's out of a cracking bunch...:wave:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Thankyou!


----------

